# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دوره تحليل وصياغة الاستراتيجيات التنافسية ووضع الأهـداف ورسم السياسات تعقد في تركيا

## مركزتدريب

الموقع الالكتروني : *www.almjd-hr.com*

*البريد الالكتروني:**hussein@almjd-hr.com*

*رقم هاتف واتس اب و فايبر: 00962795447255*

*باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*
يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية الاعلان عن دورة :

تحليل وصياغة الاستراتيجيات التنافسية ووضع الأهـداف ورسم السياسات
وسيتم تزويدكم بالمحتويات التفصيلة التي من الممكن ان تتضمنها الدورة في حال طلبها من قبلكم .*تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :**تعقد كافة الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام في كل من الاردن و اسطنبول و ماليزيا و دبي والقاهرة وشرم الشيخ و بيروت و المغرب و تونس و لندن والمانيا واندونيسيا و مدريد و برشلونة روما و فينا ولشبونة و فارنا و ستوكهولم و سنغافورا و هونج كونج و سيؤول و كندا و باريس و اثينا و اوسلو و بوخارست و يوغوسلافيا و بكين و تايلند و مومباي و البرازيل. .*-  تعقد الدورة التدريبيه لمدة (5) و (7) و (10) و (14) يوما وبنفس عدد ساعات التدريب الكلية و المادة التدريبيه و لكن باختلاف عدد ساعات التدريب اليوميه ويمكنكم المشاركه في الفتره التي تناسبكم و تتناسب مع مؤسستكم .** سيتم منح خصومات عالية للمجموعات ***ملاحظة (1**)**:*سياستنا مبنيه على الالتزام بعقد جميع برامجنا التدريبية في موعدها دون تأجيل او الغاء و بغض النظر عن عدد المشاركين.*ملاحظة (2**)**:*يمكن تنفيذ أي برنامج تدريبي اخر يلبي احتياجاتكم التدريبية بالوقت و بالمكان المناسبين لكم اذا كان عدد المشاركين (2) كحد ادنى.*ملاحظة (3**)**:*يمكن تزويدكم ببعض المؤسسات التي تم تدريب بعض موظفيها من بلدكم وارقام هواتفهم للتأكد من رضاهم حول مشاركتهم في برامجنا التدريبية*ملاحظة (4) :* سياستنا مبنيه على الالتزام بعقد جميع برامجنا التدريبية في موعدها دون تأجيل او الغاء و بغض النظر عن عدد المشاركين



*وفيما يلي بقية الدورات الادارية  :*1.    المهارات التحليلية والإبداعية لصياغة الاستراتيجيات الإدارية وإدارة المخاطر الاستراتيجية 2.    التخطيط الاستراتيجي المتقدم وقياس وتطوير أداء وخطط الأعمال وفق معايير التميز EFQM3.    االكفاءة الإدارية و القدرة على مواجهة التحديات والأزمات وإدارتها 4.    التحكــم والسيـطرة على الإجهاد والضغوط وتعزيز الطاقة الايجابية للتميز فى الاداء 5.    تحليل وصياغة الاستراتيجيات التنافسية ووضع الأهـداف ورسم السياسات6.    الكفاءة الإدارية المتقدمة فى إعادة هندسة نظم العمل والجودة الشاملة لتحقيق التميز7.    تـحقـيق اقصى قـدر مـن الكفاءة ، الفعاليـه ، الانتاجية وتقليل الوقت والجهد8.    تحقيق معايير التميز المؤسسى فى القيادة والريادة وتصميم استراتجيات تحفيز ورفع كفاءة مجموعات العمل 9.    المنظـومـــة الـقياديـــة المتكاملــة للتفكير الأستراتيجى الحيوي والاداء الابداعـى لتحديد وتـحقيق الأهداف10.                      استراتيجيات ريادة الأعمال ومراقبة الجودة وتحقيق الميزة التنافسية 11.                      هندسة الابداع واستراتيجيات الأعمال الإبتكارية 12.                      تعزيز الفعالية الإدارية وبناء ثقافة تنظيمية وتحفيز الإبداع والابتكار13.                      الإبـــداع القيـــادى المتمــيـز والاعداد التنظيمي الابتكارى للفرق ومجموعات العمل14.                      مهارات الذكاء الإجتماعي ، الرؤية الإبداعية والتواصل و تنظيم وقيادة الآخرين15.                      التحكـــم فــى الضغـــوط والــوقت وترتيـــب الاولويـــات16.                      سيكولوجية الإتصال الفعـال , التأثـير و الإقناع واستراتيجيات التفاوض17.                      اعداد الخطط الاستراتيجية وإدارة الجودة الشاملة للتميز فى بيئات تنافسية18.                      دينـاميكيــة الاتصـال الفعــال وسيكـولوجيـة لغـــة الجســـد 19.                      التـوجـه الادارى المتقدم لتطــوير نظـم العمــل وإعادة هندسـة العمليات الإدارية وتبسيط الإجراءات20.                      مهارات الأتصال والتفاوض المتقدمة 21.                      التميز بإدارة الاعمال وتحفيز الطاقات الابداعية22.                      التخطيط , المتابعة , الريادة وتطوير بيئة ابتكارية فى العمل23.                      إدارة معايير التميز الإداري وتحقيق الإبداع الوظيفى وفق المفاهيم والنماذج الإدارية الحديثة24.                      الفكر الإداري المتقدم25.                      تصميم سياسات وإستراتيجيات التميز التنظيمي وتعزيز القدرات 26.                      الكفاءة فى قيادة وتطوير أداء الأفراد والفرق و التنظيم الاداري 27.                      الإبــداع الإدارى فـى التنظيـــم والتخطيـــط والتنسيـــق 28.                      الممارسات القيادية المتقدمة والكفاءة الإدارية والتفكير الإستراتيجى 29.                      القيادة والإدارة الإستراتيجية والتخطيط التنفيذي لتحقيق الإنجاز المتميز30.                      إدارة الصراعات التنظيمية والعلاقات والتعامل المتميز مع تحدي السلوكيات


*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

